# RAD 7.0 Download.... Urgent....



## hell_storm2004 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

    I have to download RAD 7.0. Could you guys please tell me where can I download this. Its very urgent!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 26, 2007)

Wat is RAD 7.0
wat r  u basically askin for download?

if it isnt a freeware n if u r askin for its full version (I MEAN PIRACY)
THEN SSUCH DISCUSSION R NOT ALLOWED HERE N U WILL BE BANNED IMMEDIATLELY.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 26, 2007)

RAD = Rational Application Developer for WebSphere Software, its an IDE made by IBM.

U have to buy it, and u can download the trial from *www-306.ibm.com/software/awdtools/developer/application/


----------

